# What is the best way to “cut” comb honey?



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

Thin narrow sharp blade is best. Dip the blade in hot water for each cut and that will give you nice clean cuts.


----------



## cyber (Jan 1, 2016)

Rusty at Honey Bee suite uses dental floss. 

https://honeybeesuite.com/how-to-cut-comb-honey/


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Michael Palmer has comments and photos on his technique in post #11 of this thread:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?306776-Comb-Containers


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

I've tried dozens of knives over the years with poor performance from most. I now use an FK-70 MAC kitchen knife. The blade is very thin and causes minimal damage to comb. If I were selling a lot of comb honey, I would get one of the cutters similar to the old copper cutter Kelley used to sell.

The most popular pack of comb honey here in the southeast is chunk comb with 3 slices of comb honey in a quart jar filled with liquid honey.


----------



## BeeHoosier (Feb 21, 2016)

I used dental floss. I laid a piece of dental floss under the comb and then slowly use it to cut right through the honeycomb. I grab the ends of the dental floss which has been laid down on my surface and slowly brought the ends up and around the comb until it went all the way through. It didn't seem to mangle or crush cells and it left a nice smooth cut that I could sit on a wire rack to drain before I packaged it. I had tried knives (even very sharp ones) and although they worked ok, it seemed like the dental floss did the job better.


----------



## Arbol (Apr 28, 2017)

razor sharp hot knives in a water bath. clean cuts no tears.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> Michael Palmer has comments and photos on his technique in post #11 of this thread:
> http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?306776-Comb-Containers


And, there's this....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIjiInZRxrQ


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

I use my Rada tomato slicer knife for my cut comb and queen cell work in my topbar hives.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rada-R126-Tomato-Slicer-Knife-USA-made-kitchen-cutlery-L-R-hand-use-bonus-buy-5-/322304237023?hash=item4b0ad45ddf:gIIAAOSwo4pYDYbb


----------

